# My chassis table project. Finally built one!



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

After about 8 years of wanting to build a chassis table I finally had the chance to get the materials cheap enough to make it happen. It's still a low budget table since I couldn't justify a 1" plate for the top. I used 1/4" plate and just used extra I beam supports to prevent deflection. Overall it turned out well and is within 1/16" of square and level. This will make frame work very precise and help eliminate the possibility of twisted frames. 
I had to call on my friend for the use of his garage and equiptment due to the size and weight of the project. Did all the cutting and frame assembly at his place then brought it home for the smaller finishing pieces.
All joints were cleaned and V grooved for strength. 










Getting started on the first sub assembly










Took a good bit of work to get everything level and flat.










First sub assembly complete.










Both sub assemblies completed and ready to be welded together










My friend machined up these rollers and brackets for me while I was busy working on the welding and fitting. They work real nice.










All welded up and rollers installed.










After I got it home I installed the leveling jacks and plate top. I've got a little more to do but it is usable at this point.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

that is very nice. make sure you post some pics of you using it. At one time, my dads company was getting rid of there old tables and I had the chance at a 1" top,but it was impossible to move.

You gonna make a bunch of cool attachments for it?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

You know me I'm always good for posting pics. The frame sitting on it is first in line. I hope to start on it real soon. The 1" plate would have been a problem for me as well in regard to moving it. As it is this one probably still weighs close to 3500lbs. I plan to make attachments as I need them. I've got lots of ideas for this thing and I'm sure many more will come with use.

Glad you like it.


----------



## tre5peter (Jul 21, 2008)

BEEFY!!!
I want to make a table also, and may be doing one soon. No where near the beef cake of yours. I need to be able to move it by myself. I was thinking of making 2 tables that bolt together.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 15 2009, 08:07 PM~15371940
> *After about 8 years of wanting to build a chassis table I finally had the chance to get the materials cheap enough to make it happen. It's still a low budget table since I couldn't justify a 1" plate for the top. I used 1/4" plate and just used extra I beam supports to prevent deflection. Overall it turned out well and is within 1/16" of square and level. This will make frame work very precise and help eliminate the possibility of twisted frames.
> I had to call on my friend for the use of his garage and equiptment due to the size and weight of the project. Did all the cutting and frame assembly at his place then brought it home for the smaller finishing pieces.
> All joints were cleaned and V grooved for strength.
> ...


Can i borrow it?? :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tre5peter+Oct 15 2009, 11:56 PM~15373457-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. You just cover the shipping and handling. :cheesy:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

sweet god thats beefy


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2009, 08:29 AM~15375616
> *sweet god thats beefy
> *


I knew you would like it.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2009, 06:29 AM~15375616
> *sweet god thats beefy
> *


 :uh: SAYS THE GAY GUY AGAIN :uh: 




DONT FUCK UP THE HOMIES THREAD WITH UR GAY SHIT :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Oct 16 2009, 11:27 AM~15376187
> *:uh: SAYS THE GAY GUY AGAIN  :uh:
> DONT FUCK UP THE HOMIES THREAD WITH UR GAY SHIT  :angry:
> *


dont be hatin'........you just madd cuz no-one has ever said that to you :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 09:43 AM~15375662
> *I knew you would like it.
> *


yeah i likes, props bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 1968 Riviera (Oct 4, 2009)

Dope Shit !!!!

Your just building shit left and right arn't you lol :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## singlepumpking (Mar 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Oct 16 2009, 09:07 AM~15376598
> *Dope Shit !!!!
> 
> Your just building shit left and right arn't you lol  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


YA I could just imagine how many frames you totally fucked up and warped.

FANTASY CUSTOMS!


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

holy hebrews B, you are in deed....A FRUIT CAKE. maybe ill swing thru tomorrow and try to break it :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

It will have to be tomorrow night. My daughters sick so I'll just be taking care of her all day. You could swing through after I get her to bed.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 16 2009, 06:40 PM~15382012
> *It will have to be tomorrow night. My daughters sick so I'll just be taking care of her all day. You could swing through after I get her to bed.
> *


are you giving me orders? is this cuz im a jew?!?! :biggrin: ok call me


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

Why did you need the table built for, is it a level floor or to connect your groung to it?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Oct 17 2009, 07:55 AM~15385641-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It will give me a flat and level surface for measurements most importantly. It also gives me something to attach jigs to when doing custom suspensions or splitting/shrinking frames. I also would like to build some tube chassis from scratch for other projects I have so this will be a must for good results.


----------



## Pepper (Jul 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 17 2009, 12:12 PM~15387022
> *Well if I don't give you orders your girls just going to anyways. :cheesy:
> It will give me a flat and level surface for measurements most importantly. It also gives me something to attach jigs to when doing custom suspensions or splitting/shrinking frames. I also would like to build some tube chassis from scratch for other projects I have so this will be a must for good results.
> *



dayum B, you need to have your own shop. Im sure im not the only one to say this. you obviously have the skills and the following. as usual, looks amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm not in a position to cover the cost of a shop but I'm looking to get something going for myself. Still in the planning stages right now.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 15 2009, 09:07 PM~15371940
> *After about 8 years of wanting to build a chassis table I finally had the chance to get the materials cheap enough to make it happen. It's still a low budget table since I couldn't justify a 1" plate for the top. I used 1/4" plate and just used extra I beam supports to prevent deflection. Overall it turned out well and is within 1/16" of square and level. This will make frame work very precise and help eliminate the possibility of twisted frames.
> I had to call on my friend for the use of his garage and equiptment due to the size and weight of the project. Did all the cutting and frame assembly at his place then brought it home for the smaller finishing pieces.
> All joints were cleaned and V grooved for strength.
> ...



nice...how much was the metal if u dont mind me asking..cuz its rediculous out here where im at as far as pricing goes


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 16 2009, 09:02 AM~15376553
> *dont be hatin'........you just madd cuz no-one has ever said that to you :biggrin:
> *


U JUST TRYN TO GET ME TO PM U A PIC OF IT 2 PROVE U WRONG U GAY BASTARD :angry:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 01:20 AM~15390984
> *nice...how much was the metal if u dont mind me asking..cuz its rediculous out here where im at as far as pricing goes
> *


Well I got the I beam from a demo job so thats reclaimed/free stuff. The plate was close to $1000 though. Called on a few favors to get the adjusters and rollers. There is no way I could have afforded to do this with all new materials. It would have been crazy money.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 18 2009, 10:44 AM~15392264
> *Well I got the I beam from a demo job so thats reclaimed/free stuff. The plate was close to $1000 though. Called on a few favors to get the adjusters and rollers. There is no way I could have afforded to do this with all new materials. It would have been crazy money.
> *



i bet...metal prices still havent come down at all...they charge by the weight when u get sheets of metal..so i would have assumed that shit wasnt cheap


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

helluva sweet set up bro !!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. I've got more to do but it's off to a good start.


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Holy shit..!! your name should be SERIOUS


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Oct 19 2009, 12:05 AM~15397519
> *Holy shit..!! your name should be SERIOUS
> *


I think you may be on to something. Naw I'll let you keep it. :cheesy: 

I'm just tired of never being able to get frames set up square and level before I work on them. I just wish I would have built this before I started working on my Bonneville. Makes me want to start a new frame for it now.


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

nice!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

For those that were confused as to why I needed a chassis table.
This is a good example. I was given a frame to wrap only to find that the rear frame horns had been replaced at some point and they didn't look to me to be done correctly. So I picked up another good stock frame and made some jigs to locate what I need to verify.




















I welded a nut to the cap of the tube to allow me to bolt the frame tight against the jig to insure everything is level. Just used the slugs left over from boring the body mount sleeve openings.



















This is sitting on the front jig. On the money










Now with these jigs made I can finish wrapping the other frame without worry that it may not line up when I go to swap the body over.


----------



## IRONHEAD (Feb 26, 2002)

Real nice! I like how it bolts down so It cant warp from the heat of the welds.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by IRONHEAD_@Nov 27 2009, 11:43 PM~15802220
> *Real nice! I like how it bolts down so It cant warp from the heat of the welds.
> *


Thats the goal at least. The frame may still tweak a little after it's unbolted but it should be minimal.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Nice Work on Your Table they do help out a lot !!


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks. It does help a ton. It's nice to be able to bolt or weld stuff to it and not have to worry. Saves a lot of time not having to always remeasure everything like I had to do before.


----------

